# Garbled Registry Entry



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello!

I am running Windows 8.1 (upgraded install from 7 to 8 to 8.1), and I noticed that I have garbled registry entry under HKCU as follows:










Although I delete them, they keep coming back. I think this is an issue I have from the time I used Windows 7.

Is my system already corrupt and I need to reinstall?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If not a problem leave alone. CHARACTERSET should be UTF8
EDIT: Went to see what Microsoft said on this. Pretty useless only ASCII characters in the range 0 to 127 are allowed.. You of course show Extended ASCii.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm sorry, what? :huh:

The problem is not the characters, the main problem is, *the keys keep on appearing, even after I delete them.* Most disturbing problem is that the names are garbled.

So my question is, *do I need to reinstall?*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure you're going through the proper steps. This video is basic and the music is pleasant: How to remove registry key from Regedit on Windows 8, 7, Vista, XP with PsExec. - YouTube

Go directly to youtube for larger image.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

What's that for? I'm the administrator of this PC. *Won't it be the same as running regedit as administrator?* Even the video and the comment said that.

I'll add one more info about me:
*I am a professional PC technician.* I consider this problem serious and I cannot solve it alone.

This is the second case of Microsoft support gave me useless information when I asked for help, please don't make a third time.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As a Pro, I'm sure you've already scanned with an AV and MBAM. Please, as a result of the reinstalls don't discount Malware.
Therefore:
We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware HelpForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

I cant follow it properly since DDS failed to run. GMER didn't find anything marked as rootkit, so I guess I have a bad system and should not overwrite installation in the future.

72 Hours is more than enough for me to perform complete reinstall and restore all programs.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Starting clean is probably the right way to go.


----------

